# Current USA eFlux DC Flow Pumps. Good or Bad?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

I jumped into the DC return pump world and purchased a Vectra L1 about a year ago. When it fails I'll likely replace it with 1 or 2 oldschool Eheims. (If noise wasn't an issue I'd go with Iwaki in a blink)

Personally, I don't think DC is there quite yet for return pumps.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

co1inder said:


> I jumped into the DC return pump world and purchased a Vectra L1 about a year ago.
> Personally, I don't think DC is there quite yet for return pumps.


What is your issue with the Vectra and why do you say DC isn't there yet? All my pumps are DC pumps and I would not have it otherwise. 
Sorry, no experience with the Current USA. I'm running Red Dragon and Vectra. No issues with either.


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't had any issues with the L1 yet. I've heard that the power supplies have issues at about the 1 year mark. I was disappointed with the L1 flow at ~4' head. The Meanwell power brick runs really hot (even at 75%), and I think it'll have issues sooner than later. I should buy a spare power supply, but they're pretty darned costly.

I had the opportunity to help a friend with an interesting build recently. He used an M1 for the display return, and split an Eheim for the frag tank/refugium. I suppose I'm splitting hairs here but the Eheim was quieter in our side by side unplug comparison test. If I could do it all over again I'd go with two cheaper Eheim AC pumps as they're silent, proven workhorses, and reasonable enough to keep a spare laying around.

I also have a Supermarin 200 with what is I believe their 3rd generation Speedy. It's about a year old, and I've heard it'll be a long headache if it goes. I certainly can't afford to keep a spare of those laying around. I wish I'd asked for an old rock solid AC Askol Drive instead which could be easily fixed. 

I think the power consumption gain doesn't justify the premium cost of name brand DC pumps, and that variable flow isn't necessary in either a return pump or skimmer.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Like LED lighting, heat management for the various components is a must. If the MW power supply is that hot, you'll have to McGuyver a way to mount a cooling fan on it.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

The Current USA pumps are still fairly new so I don't think you will get great feedback as far as long term use, but from what I have seen they seem to be good. 
I have a DC pump (Jebao) and I love it, but if you are looking for control you can use an AC pump and have a "bleeder valve" in your sump to redirect the excess flow for the same effect (more or less) That said I wouldn't hesitate to get another DC pump, I just love the feed mode it ensures the food is all eaten, especially when adding phyto for corals.
Some even have sensors to prevent running dry, or if there is a clog, slowly ramp up when turned on etc etc..


----------

